# Clutch kit questions



## Beavis12 (May 17, 2014)

I have a new 2014 honda rancher AT IRS and I am having problems spinning my tires in the thick mud I have 27" mega mayhems and a 2" high lifter lift kit. My question is would a high lifter outlaw clutch kit give me the low end tourque in the mud I am looking for? I also have purchased a hmf swamp series exhaust to install I am waiting for it to come in... Could really us the help thanks


----------



## MS Foreman (Jul 3, 2013)

only thing a clutch kit will do is help get tires moving from a dead stop basically like a stall it will engage at a higher rpm once engaged it does not help you turn the tires I would suggest a gear reduction you can contact gotmuddy or extremerancher02 on the highlifter forums


----------

